# 27,5" bzw. 650B - habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



## _Trailsnail_ (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach Mädls, die bereits auf dieser Radgröße unterwegs sind und waren...und frage nach deren Erfahrungen. Es gibt genügend zum Thema 26" vs 29" - mich interessiert allerdings eher die Zwischengröße für ein schönes Tourenrad für mich und für meine Mama (wir haben beide die Größe mit 1,70 dazu und ich bin momentan eher gegen 29")

Danke!


----------



## bluewatercat (23. April 2017)

Hahah geht mir genauso, bin auch kein Fan von 29" sondern eher 27.5 oder eben 650B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (23. April 2017)

Ich mags. Wendiger als 29er und doch deutlich anders als 26. Beim 29er testen war ich baff, wie abartig schnell ich unterwegs war. (Und ja, bergauf auf Trail ist der Unterschied auch über Wurzeln spürbar.)

 Bin in der gleichen Gruppe erst mit einem alten Harttail und 26, dann Trailbike 29 und Trailbike 27,5 gefahren. Welten. Beim 27,5er fand ich den Kompromiss gut. Und bei mir Kurzbeinfrau war klar, dass ich nach hinten sicher absteigen können will. Das war beim 29er nicht mehr machbar, beim 27,5er schon.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2017)

Ich hab ein 26 und 27,5er mit quasi gleichem Aufbau und sehr ähnlicher Geometrie (gleiches Modell - BFe von Cotic). Von der Reifengröße merk ich quasi garnix. Der einzige Unterschied, der mir wirklich auffällt ist, dass das 27,5er mehr Widerstand bietet, wenn man es in schneller Fahrt hin und her kippen will - Gyroskopeffekt. Das lässt sich mit einem breiteren Lenker als Hebel ausgleichen. Ansonsten... da wo ich mit dem 26er hängen bleibe wenn ich mich blöd anstelle, bleibe ich mit dem 27,5er hängen wenn ich mich blöd anstelle. Da wo es mit dem 26er rumpelt, rumpelt es mit dem 27,5er ganz genauso. Da wo das 26er überrollt, rollt das 27,5er genauso drüber. Wenn es um 26er vs 27,5er geht, bin ich daher vollkommen emotionslos, 27,5 hat für mich weder Vor- noch Nachteil, es ist einfach egal.
Und ich bin sonst eigentlich eher nicht der Typ, der nie was merkt, sondern eher jemand, der das Gras wachsen hört 

29er würde ich mit ebenfalls 1,70 Körpergröße in ernsthaftem Gelände nicht haben wollen, aus demselben Grund den Lalyle schon genannt hat: das Hinterrad ist im Weg. Außerdem wär's mir letztendlich zu sperrig.
Aber an einem Tourenrad - why not? Für ein Race- oder Tourenrad finde ich 29er eigentlich genau richtig, zumindest wenn man nicht extrem klein ist so dass man ein Problem mit der Lenkerhöhe oder einem an die Zehen anstoßenden Vorderrad bekommt. Am 29er merkt man das bessere Überrollverhalten und damit leichteres Rollen auch auf Forstpisten durchaus. Und die anderen störenden Punkte wie Wendigkeit oder nach hinten Absteigen sind bei dem Einsatz ja eher irrelevant.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. April 2017)

Auch wenn der Thread von 2013 ist, mir gehts da wie Scylla, ich habe in einem Spitzkehrentrail mal mein kleines 26" Hardtail gegen ein kurzes 27,5er Hardtail getauscht und außer der Höhe empfand ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied (und ich wollte das 27,5er als sperriger empfinden!), was mich bewog weiterhin auf 26" - meist mit den Fullies - unterwegs zu sein. Fürs bessere "Darüberrollen" anstelle "Dagegenfahren" empfinde ich flachere Steuerrohrwinkel verbunden mit einer entsprechenden Geometrie weitaus entscheidener.


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2017)

Das ist jetzt keine neue Erkenntnis -  27.5" ist nur marginal groesser als 26", so dass es halt nicht zusammenpasst _(und sich alle ueber kurz oder lang alles neu kaufen muessen/sollen)_, aber im Fahrverhalten keinen merklichen Unterschied macht (ausser man vergleicht ein *neues* 27.5er mit einem *uralten *26er, dann vergleicht man aber nicht die Laufradgroessen sondern die Baujahre). 

Der einzige Zweck von 27.5" ist die Obsoletierung von 26"


----------



## scylla (24. April 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread von 2013 ist



man sollte echt immer aufs Datum des ersten Postings achten 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt keine neue Erkenntnis -  27.5" ist nur marginal groesser als 26", so dass es halt nicht zusammenpasst _(und sich alle ueber kurz oder lang alles neu kaufen muessen/sollen)_, aber im Fahrverhalten keinen merklichen Unterschied macht (ausser man vergleicht ein *neues* 27.5er mit einem *uralten *26er, dann vergleicht man aber nicht die Laufradgroessen sondern die Baujahre).
> 
> Der einzige Zweck von 27.5" ist die Obsoletierung von 26"




Ich hab ein paar Bekannte, die auf 27,5 schwören, es als deutlich besser beschreiben und nichts anderes mehr haben wollen. Ich wollte daher das 27,5er auch als deutlich besser empfinden, und war enttäuscht weil ich überhaupt nix gemerkt habe und nicht urplötzlich wie ein Fahrtechnikgott gefahren bin . Meine Vermutung ist, dass es meistens einfach das neue Rad mit weniger abgeranzten Teilen und besserer Geometrie ist, das den wahren Unterschied macht. Ist halt nicht so einfach, die Effekte der Rahmengeometrie und der Laufradgeometrie auseinanderzuhalten, wenn alles neu und anders ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht so einfach, die Effekte der Rahmengeometrie und der Laufradgeometrie auseinanderzuhalten, wenn alles neu und anders ist.


Gab mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/von-...so-faehrt-man-sonst-auf-26er-ab.839142/page-6
ein nettes Bild (siehe Post #142) und auf Seite 7, Post #161 den "passenden" Kommentar aus nem Bike-Bravo Test des 27,5"-Cube.
Ich finde, das spricht eigentlich für sich.


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> man sollte echt immer aufs Datum des ersten Postings achten  (...)


Das Thema ist ja nach wie vor von Interesse - heute kann man mehr drueber sagen, es gibt Erfahrungswerte.


scylla schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, dass es meistens einfach das neue Rad mit weniger abgeranzten Teilen und besserer Geometrie ist, das den wahren Unterschied macht. (...)


Natuerlich ist es das. 
Wenn man die Grundrechenarten beherrscht (und somit in der Lage ist, zu errechnen wie gering der Unterschied ist) und ein bisschen kritisch an das herangeht, was einem so angepriesen und vorgejubelt wird (manche neuen Sachen sind ja wirklich gut, aber halt nicht alle, man muss es halt hinterfragen), dann wird man da nicht drauf reinfallen. 
_Aber die genannten Sprueche hab ich auch schon zu hoeren bekommen  _


----------



## lucie (24. April 2017)

Da werfe ich einfach mal 650B+ in die Runde. Schwöre sonst auch auf 26", habe aber mit der Plusbereifung und einem ziemlich kurzem Hinterbau, nicht zu flachem LW und SW am HT bisher recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sperrig? Kann ich so nicht nicht sagen, läuft bergab auch recht geschmeidig und wirkt nicht so nervös, wie mein 26er HT oder das Fully (eher schon Fatbikefeeling). Richtig enge Spitzkehren bin ich mit dem Teil leider noch nicht gefahren, dazu kann ich mich noch nicht äußern.

Springen, Treppen hochhüpfen/-fahren sowie runterbrettern, Umsetzen - alles funktioniert sonst ziemlich gut. 
Für mich momentan die all in one-Lösung. 

Das 26" HT hat wartet noch auf einen Kettenspanner, wird sein Dasein vorerst als Singlespeeder zum Rumtricksen fristen.
Das Fully habe ich in Rente auf Zeit geschickt. Mein Fatbike wurde wegen des unmöglichen Q-Faktors und daraus resultierender Knieprobleme wieder verkauft.  

Mal sehen, was der Bikeindustrie noch so alles einfällt - man darf gespant sein...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. April 2017)

ich bin ja nun auch auf 650B umgestiegen. Ich merke die größeren Laufrüder nur beim Treppenfahren. Ansonsten finde ich auch nicht dass es ein so gewaltiger Unterschied ist.

Aber: Ich merke dass sich das Bike sehr viel leichter einen Trail hochschieben lässt, der verwurzelt ist oder größere Steine hat...  DAS empfinde ich als sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (27. April 2017)

Ich glaube, ich kann's ganz gut beurteilen. 

Habe mir ein 27.5er Rahmen und eine passende Gabel geholt und alle Teile von meinem 26" rüber gebaut, incl. der 26" Laufräder.
Letzte Woche dann endlich 27.5er Laufräder gegönnt. Selber Aufbau wie die 26er mit exakt derselben Bereifung.
Annähernd gleiches Laufradgewicht bei den 27.5ern wie die 26er, da jetzt tubeless.

Und? Marginal! Man merkt eine etwas trägere Beschleunigung. Das ganze Fahrverhalten ist etwas unaufgeregter mit 27.5ern.
Die Unterschiede vom Umstieg von einem 26" auf 27.5" Bike sind definitiv den geänderten Geometrien geschuldet, weniger der Laufradgröße!
Denn die Geometrien wurden erheblich "modernisiert". Flachere Lenkkopfwinkel usw.

Auch wenn es sich blöd liest, mir hat mein jetziges 27.5er mit den 26er Laufrädern besser gefallen als mit den 27.5er Laufrädern!
Mit den kleineren Laufrädern war alles eine Spur agiler, handlicher, bedingt auch durch das niedrigere Tretlager.


----------



## nightwolf (27. April 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> (...) Habe mir ein 27.5er Rahmen und eine passende Gabel geholt und alle Teile von meinem 26" rüber gebaut, incl. der 26" Laufräder. (...)


Um genau das werde ich moeglicherweise eines Tages nicht herumkommen, deswegen Danke fuer Deine Erfahrungen!


----------

